# Remove HP launcher from simplesave



## ideaman43 (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how to remove HP launcher from a HP simplesave drive?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## smarcelli (Aug 21, 2010)

ideaman43 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove HP launcher from a HP simplesave drive?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Just bought the same drive, and I am facing to the same problem. I formatted the hard disk and disabled the launcher, and now Windows 7 doesn't recognize nor the hard disk nor the launcer. Absolutely nothing.
I have a dual-boot with XP and it recognizes both hard disk and launcher.
Have you solved the problem? deleted removed the launcher?
Thanks in advance.
Stefano


----------

